# Авиация > Литература >  Проектирование самолётов

## Герасим

Здравствуйте!
Подскажите, пожалуйста, хорошие современные учебники по проектированию самолётов (фюзеляжа, крыла, хвостового оперения и т. д.). Можно по отдельным составляющим, а можно в целом (просто не знаю, включает ли учебник по проектированию самолётов расчёт всех частей самолёта по отдельности или там проектирование в общем). Сейчас важнее найти материалы по проектированию крыла и хвостового оперения. Подскажите учебники.

----------


## OKA

> Здравствуйте!
> Подскажите, пожалуйста, хорошие современные учебники по проектированию самолётов (фюзеляжа, крыла, хвостового оперения и т. д.). Можно по отдельным составляющим, а можно в целом (просто не знаю, включает ли учебник по проектированию самолётов расчёт всех частей самолёта по отдельности или там проектирование в общем). Сейчас важнее найти материалы по проектированию крыла и хвостового оперения. Подскажите учебники.


Будучи причастным к авиастроению, поступил бы так:

Набрал в гугыле "проектирование самолёта" и начал бы рыться в предоставленных линках, например))
https://www.google.com/search?q=%D0%...utf-8&oe=utf-8

Проектирование самолетов - Библиотека - Авиационный портал Airspot.ru

На авсиме море книг по теме.

Файлы - AVSIM.su

Ну и классика , рыться на этом форуме можно сутками : 

Ассоциация Экспериментальной Авиации - Содержание

C хвостом всё просто- "прилепили хвост к трубе - получился СУ-7Б" )) ✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация



Успехов в проектировании и полётах))

----------

